# 96 altima brake and battery flashing



## Guest (Dec 14, 2003)

Today while driving the brake and battery light started flashing off and on. They come on just prior to the when the automatic transmission shifts, then after the shift they go off. Any clues? Is the alternator going?

Thanks for any help


Happy holidays

Bill
Ottumwa, iowa


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

billb said:


> Today while driving the brake and battery light started flashing off and on. They come on just prior to the when the automatic transmission shifts, then after the shift they go off. Any clues? Is the alternator going?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> ...




thats the sign of the alternator going bad bro. u should replace that thing ASAP, before u get stranded somewhere.


----------

